# MCpl Kristal Giesebrecht, Pte Andrew Miller - Canadian Forces Health Services - 26 June 2010



## vonGarvin

From here



> Two Canadian soldiers were killed in Afghanistan when their armoured vehicle hit an improvised explosive device, the military said on Saturday.
> 
> Master Cpl. Kristal Giesebrecht and Pvt. Andrew Miller, both medics, had been responding to a report of a mine found in the doorway of a home when their vehicle detonated the IED, the military said. The blast occurred approximately 20 kilometres southwest of the city of Kandahar.
> 
> A third soldier was taken to a hospital on Kandahar Airfield Base and was in stable condition.
> 
> The two deaths raise the toll in Afghanistan to 150 members of the Canadian Forces and four civilians.



More at link.  

RIP soldiers.  Both medics.  RIP to you, and condolences to your families and friends.


----------



## the 48th regulator

*2 Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan*


Last Updated: Saturday, June 26, 2010 | 6:37 PM ET 

Two Canadian soldiers were killed in Afghanistan when their armoured vehicle hit an improvised explosive device, the military said on Saturday.

Master Cpl. Kristal Giesebrecht and Pvt. Andrew Miller, both medics, had been responding to a report of a mine found in the doorway of a home when their vehicle detonated the IED, the military said. The blast occurred approximately 20 kilometres southwest of the city of Kandahar.

A third soldier was taken to a hospital on Kandahar Airfield Base and was in stable condition.

The two deaths raise the toll in Afghanistan to 150 members of the Canadian Forces and four civilians.

Sgt. James MacNeil of Glace Bay, N.S., was killed on June 21.

More to come

Read more: http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2010/06/26/afghanistan-soldier-dead.html#ixzz0s0CrC462


----------



## The Bread Guy

This just in from CBC.ca:


> Two Canadian soldiers were killed in Afghanistan when their armoured vehicle hit an improvised explosive device, the military said on Saturday.
> 
> Master Cpl. Kristal Giesebrecht and Pvt. Andrew Miller, both medics, had been responding to a report of a mine found in the doorway of a home when their vehicle detonated the IED, the military said. The blast occurred approximately 20 kilometres southwest of the city of Kandahar.
> 
> A third soldier was taken to a hospital on Kandahar Airfield Base and was in stable condition ....



More from CanWest and the Canadian Press.

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen....


----------



## 57Chevy

Just heard it on the news.
Sincere condoleances.


----------



## brandon_

rest in peace     Just heard about this on the news, Bad news to come home too.


----------



## missing1

Our condolences to family and friends   
Dave and Nancee Payne


----------



## tomahawk6

My condolences to the families of MCpl Giesebrecht and Pte Miller.

A healer moves amidst the  carnage, seeking out the fallen.
  Sure and steady hands find a  pulse, probe to stop the life force flowing out.
  The touch: “You’re not  alone. I’ve found you. We’re here together, you and I.”
  Two soldiers finding healing  in the chaos.


----------



## 1feral1

Yet again another dark day for all Canadians.


----------



## xo31@711ret

My condolences to the Families & our Medical family. Rest In Peace Troops...you will not be forgotten...Militi Succurimus


----------



## ShortBus

Such a terrible day. RIP Soldiers.


----------



## cn

RIP.   :yellow: :yellow:

As an aspiring medic myself, this hits even harder.  Condolences to the family, friends and comrades of the fallen.


----------



## ModlrMike

RIP


----------



## The Bread Guy

CF Statement:


> Two Canadian soldiers were killed when the vehicle they were travelling in as part of a convoy struck an improvised explosive device. The incident occurred approximately 20 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City, in the Panjwa’i District at approximately 11:00 a.m. Kandahar time on 26 June 2010.
> 
> Killed in action was Master Corporal Kristal Giesebrecht from 1 Canadian Field Hospital, based in Petawawa, Ontario. She was serving in Afghanistan with the Task Force Kandahar Health Services Unit.
> 
> Killed in action was Private Andrew Miller from 2 Field Ambulance, based in Petawawa, Ontario. He was serving in Afghanistan with the Task Force Kandahar Health Services Unit.
> 
> Our thoughts are with the families and friends of our fallen soldiers during this difficult time. We will not forget the sacrifice of these soldiers as we continue to bring security and hope to the people of Kandahar Province.
> 
> Canada in partnership with Afghan National Security Forces, the Afghan government and ISAF remain committed to improving the security situation in order to set the conditions for reconstruction and development in the region. Together, Afghan National Security Forces and Joint Task Force Afghanistan continue to maintain the initiative in Kandahar Province.


----------



## vonGarvin

Soldiers, both.  Noncombatants, both.  Killed deliberately by the enemy, when they were on a mission of mercy.  Stinks to high heaven that a stink isn't being raised to high heaven.

 to them both, and  to all those medics, past, present and future.  You're supposed to assist the casualties, not be the casualties.  I thank you for your sacrifice.


----------



## Wilshire Blvd.




----------



## gun runner

My most sincere condolences to the families and friends of our brave fallen. These are the people who keep us going, our medics are more than medics, they are the first line of help for our brothers and sisters in arms. This is a terrible loss for our nation, and our Forces. Ubique :yellow: :yellow:


----------



## Jammer

I just don't know what to say anymore.
Rest easy friends.


----------



## X291R

To our fallen comrades


----------



## jollyjacktar

I heard the news coming home tonight.  My heart is heavy.  Deepest condolences to the families, friends and comrades of you both.    :yellow:


----------



## Northalbertan

Another sad day.  My heart is heavy.  Rest in peace.  Rest in Peace.


----------



## medicineman

Shitfuck squared.  RIP - In Arduis Fidelis.    

MM


----------



## PPCLI MCpl

RIP Starlights.


----------



## MedCorps

RIP.  Militi Succurimus

MC


----------



## OldSolduer

RIP Troops. Our condolences to the family and friends of our two fallen comrades.

 

I'm with Technoviking on this one. Of course, this just a very brief mention on the 5:30 PM news because...

a bunch of ne'er do wells want to riot in Toronto. This steams me. :rage:


----------



## gaspasser

I've been watching the idiots in TO perform carnage for no reason for and hour and no mention so far.
My heart is heavy tonight, 
Cure Per Paratum, To Save a Soldier.

I was with 1 FSH before we became 1 CFH for Desert Storm we were a small close-knit family then.  
My condolences to the families, friends and the medical branch tonight.  iper:



 :yellow: 



edited for spelling


----------



## Teeps74

Gone, but never forgotten. RIP now troops.


----------



## readytogo

As always the Canadian media has its priorities right :rage:
Thier sacrifice will never go unnoticed,
and will never be forgotten

RIP    :yellow:
deepest condolences to thier families

RTG


----------



## C-Aitchison

RIP.


----------



## Gunner98

Rest in peace Kristal and Andrew. At the going down of the sun and in the morning, We will remember them. 

Kristal had a smile that will never be forgotten by anyone she encountered. :'(


----------



## Saja

RIP MCpl Geisebrecht & Pte. Miller, you will be sadly missed around Petawawa.... gone but never forgotten.  Safe forever in the arms of the angels.  :yellow:


----------



## Armymedic

ST,
I agree about that smile. She always had it.


----------



## manhole

RIP........our thoughts and prayers go out to your families and friends......


----------



## ArmyRick

RIP troops. You gave everything you possibly could have to the service of our great nation. Gone but not forgotten!


----------



## Nfld Sapper

News Room
Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of two Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan
NR - 10.071 - June 26, 2010

OTTAWA - The Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement today on the deaths of two Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan:

"We grieve the loss of Master Corporal Kristal Giesebrecht and Private Andrew Miller who died yesterday in Afghanistan. These soldiers were killed by an improvised explosive device while on patrol in Southern Kandahar.  This is a tragic loss for Canada and for the Canadian Forces. 

My heartfelt sympathies are with the families and loved ones of these brave soldiers, who should be proud of the selfless sacrifice made by Master Corporal Kristal Giesebrecht and Private Andrew Miller.

 Master Corporal Kristal Giesebrecht and Private Andrew Miller gave their lives helping to create the secure conditions needed for reconstruction efforts and continued progress in Afghanistan.

Canada's participation in this United Nations-mandated, NATO-led mission is a true reflection of our values. We will not deter from helping those in need. Afghans are re-building their country and their communities, living conditions are improving.

I join with Canadians, and the Government of Canada, in supporting our troops who are helping create a better future for the Afghan people. We will honour the sacrifice of these brave soldiers by continuing our efforts to build a safe and secure Afghanistan.”



Deaths of Master Corporal Kristal Giesebrecht and Private Andrew Miller
June 26, 2010

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada, on the deaths of Master Corporal Kristal Giesebrecht and Private Andrew Miller
OTTAWA—It is with profound sadness and regret that my husband, Jean Daniel Lafond, and I have learned the tragic news that two more Canadian soldiers have died Saturday in Afghanistan. Master Corporal Kristal Giesebrecht from 1 Canadian Field Hospital, based in Petawawa, Ontario, and Private Andrew Miller from 2 Field Ambulance, based in Petawawa, Ontario, were killed by an improvised explosive device while on patrol in Southern Kandahar.

Needless to say, the family, loved ones, friends and colleagues of Master Corporal Giesebrecht and Private Miller are in a state of shock and completely devastated by this news. We have not forgotten them and we offer them our deepest condolences. May they know that Canadians across the country grieve with them.

We recognize the valour, heroism, courage and undeniable generosity of heart of this man and woman. Motivated by a deep desire to do their part in the difficult struggle against the nameless violence, terror and injustice to which the Afghan people have been subjected for decades, they have sacrificed everything and given their all.

Our soldiers deployed to Afghanistan and elsewhere in the world alongside NATO forces and under UN authority are responding to the call of duty, faithful to Canada’s commitment to serve the cause of peace and stability throughout the world. They merit our respect, our admiration and our gratitude.

Michaëlle Jean

- 30 -

Media information : 

Julie Rocheleau 
Rideau Hall Press Office 
613-998-7280
jrocheleau@gg.ca 
www.gg.ca


Statement by the Prime Minister of Canada
26 June 2010
Toronto, Ontario

Prime Minister Stephen Harper issued the following statement today on the deaths of two Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan:

“To the family and friends of Master Corporal Kristal Giesebrecht and Private Andrew Miller, who died yesterday while on patrol in Southern Kandahar, I offer my deepest condolences.  Canada stands behind you in these most difficult and trying times. 

“These soldiers served bravely while helping to build a stable Afghanistan.  Our Canadian Forces members in Afghanistan daily face life-threatening situations that are created by an enemy who is working to undermine the building of a democratic and self-sustaining society. 

“The courage and dedication demonstrated by Master Corporal Kristal Giesebrecht and Private Andrew Miller speak volumes about their pride in Canada and in creating a better country for the Afghan people.

“The commitment of our men and women in uniform is not diminished by these attacks. Their participation in the United Nations-mandated mission is a true reflection of our values: helping those in need and defending the interests of Afghan citizens.

“We are making a difference and the Government of Canada stands proudly with the Canadian Forces as they strive to protect Canadians, our interests and our values.  This is a tragic loss for the Canadian Forces and all of Canada.  Let us never forget Master Corporal Kristal Giesebrecht and Private Andrew Miller whose sacrifices served to bring hope to the oppressed people of Afghanistan.”


----------



## mariomike

My sincere condolences.


----------



## karl28

RIP to the fallen their sacrifice will not be forgotten .


----------



## harry8422

R.I.P soldiers   Andrew i will miss you my brother i still laugh about our little "tactical" pizza mission at j-tower at 2 in the morning.


----------



## HItorMiss

Krystal and Andrew were brought back to their FOB by a different QRF Amb crew and were loaded onto the Chinook with an impromptu Ramp Ceremony, there were Pipes (played by a Strat WO) and small honor guard of troops.

They are very much missed by their friends where they worked

RIP


----------



## simysmom99

As always my heart is very heavy to hear of any Canadian losses.  My deepest respect and condolences to the Medical Branch.  
Paul Franklin and Audra Franklin


----------



## wildman0101

Just seen this on tv...All 4.5 seconds of it.
F***.
Rest in peace soldiers.. Job Well Done.
I will never forget your sacrifice to Canada,
and your mission to Afghanistan.
My heart broke when i heard this.
Condolences to Family, Comrades,and Friends, 
Scoty B. (Salute)


----------



## DexOlesa

My sincere condolences to the families. Just a shame.


----------



## old medic

Emotions run high at farewell for slain Canadian medics
The Canadian Press
27 June 2010 

KANDAHAR, Afghanistan — A group of Canadian medics said goodbye to members of their military family Sunday during a ceremony for Canada's two latest victims in the war against the Taliban.

Master Cpl. Kristal Giesebrecht, 34 and Pte. Andrew Miller, 21 were attached to a unit that was enroute to deal with a mine found in the doorway of a home Saturday when their vehicle detonated an improvised explosive device.

Giesebrecht and Miller were both medical technicians attached to the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group.

The incident occurred at 11 a.m. local time about 20 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City.

There are only about 130 medical personnel within Task Force Kandahar and losing Giesebrecht and Miller is a blow.

"There's several people on this Roto (rotation) right now that I've been deployed with so we all know each other and it definitely is a big family. We count on each other for just about anything," said Lt. Navy Melissa Mertens after a private memorial for the two soldiers.

"I talked about it with my family before coming here and it's not what anybody wants when they come here but everybody thinks it's not going to be them. It's something that we are all aware of but it can happen," she added.

The latest deaths brings to 150 the number of Canadian Forces members to die as part of the Afghanistan mission since it began in 2002.

Two civilians -- diplomat Glyn Berry and journalist Michelle Lang -- have also been killed in Canada's mission to Afghanistan.

For medics - the risks that come with the job are quite simply a fact of life.

"I've been in the situation that they were in before. I know that they're out there to help. That's our goal out there," explained medic Pte. Jon Forsyth.

"We just want to help our soldiers so bad. We know the dangers when we go out and we accept the risk when we sign the contract."

Operational requirements by the military resulted in a scaled down nighttime ceremony for Giesebrecht and Miller, with only about 150 people allowed to attend.

While a piper played Amazing Grace their flag draped caskets were slowly carried aboard a military aircraft for their journey back to Canada.

Such services, known as ramp ceremonies, are never easy for soldiers serving in Afghanistan, however losing two individuals who provided medical aid in the field makes it even more difficult. But they realize the importance of the job.

"They were risking their lives for fellow Canadian soldiers, for fellow NATO soldiers, for the Afghan public. As medics we truly will help anybody. We have helped everybody and we'll continue to do that," said Master Cpl Sergio DeFranco.

The medics were focusing on their memories of Giesebrecht and Miller.

"Kristal was an absolute sweetheart. She would open her heart to absolutely everybody. She loved being a medic and she loved helping people," said Mertens. "I was blessed to be able to call her friend and I was really lucky to have met her and have as part of my life."

"Miller was a great soldier. He was always eager. He was the first one to always volunteer for any task that came down," said DeFranco.

"He truly, truly loved being a Canadian soldier. He wanted nothing more than to come to Afghanistan to serve his country."


----------



## old medic

Medics slain in Afghanistan start journey home
Matthew Fisher, Canwest News Service
27 June 2010
http://www.nationalpost.com/news/Medics+slain+Afghanistan+start+journey+home/3208765/story.html

KANDAHAR AIRFIELD, Afghanistan — Master Cpl. Kristal Giesebrecht and Pte. Andrew Miller were bid adieu by colleagues at a solemn ramp ceremony in Afghanistan on Sunday night, moments before the two combat medics began their final 11,000-kilometre journey home to Ontario in a CC-17 Globemaster transport aircraft.

As a lone piper played "Amazing Grace," the flag-draped caskets of M. Cpl. Giesebrecht, 34, of Wallaceburg, Ont., and Pte. Miller, 21, of Sudbury, Ont., were slowly marched to a waiting transport aircraft by 16 soldiers from the close-knit military medical corps.

The two medics from Canadian Forces Base Petawawa, about 160 kilometres northwest of Ottawa, had died 36 hours earlier — the 149th and 150th Canadian soldier to be killed in Afghanistan — when their armoured vehicle struck a makeshift landmine in a Taliban-infested area about 20 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City. Another Canadian wounded in the same explosion was in stable condition at the NATO hospital here.

“Too soon, we again find ourselves gathered on this airfield to grieve the falling of two comrades,” Padre Claude Lussier told soldiers who had gathered on the tarmac.

At the time they were killed, M. Cpl. Giesebrecht, Pte. Miller and other Canadian troops were responding to a call for help by an Afghan family whose doorway had been rigged by the Taliban with an improvised explosive device.

In a show of respect and love for their fallen comrades, four medics and a nurse gathered to speak to journalists before attending the service of remembrance.

“It was definitely a big shock,” said Pte. Vanessa Jacobs, a medic attached to the Royal Canadian Dragoons. “At first it was a guessing game. We didn’t know who it was. But all the medics know each other, so it didn’t matter who it was,” she said, her voice tailing off.

Lieut. Melissa Mertens, who works as a nurse at the NATO hospital, said Giesebrecht, who was married to Matt and had a stepson, Jonathan, “would open her heart to anyone. She had the biggest smile and so much enthusiasm.”

“Everybody loved her,” said Master Cpl. Sergio De Franco. “She was truly a sweetheart.”

“Kristal was an exceptional friend to many of us here and back home,” said Cpl. Angela Glena. “She touched so many lives.”

Pte. Miller was with 2 Field Ambulance.

So is Pte. Jon Forsyth. He had known Miller, who is survived by his mother, Wendy, father, Raymond, and partner, Staci Jessup, since he signed up about two years ago.

“This is definitely hard because he was one of my best friends,” Forsyth said. “I know the situation he was in. I’ve been in it. He really wanted to help.”

“He was a jokester, that’s for sure,” Jacobs said of Miller. “He had a real sense of humour. He liked to play a few pranks here and there. He is definitely a good guy.”

M. Cpl. Giesebrecht, who was with 1 Canadian Field Hospital, was the third Canadian woman to be killed in action in Afghanistan.

Seven medics have now died Although largely unheralded, medical technicians have one of the most dangerous and important trades in the military. They routinely go forward with infantry and combat engineers into the most perilous areas.

Describing the medical corps, which has about 130 members in Kandahar, as “a big family, Lieut. Mertens said: “We count on each other for everything.”

“They were risking their lives for their fellow Canadians soldiers, for fellow NATO soldiers, for the Afghan public,” M. Cpl. De Franco said of M. Cpl. Giesebrecht and Pte. Miller. “As medics we will truly help anyone.”


----------



## Bigmac

When my wife and I saw this on the news we were both speechless. There are times when these tragedies really hit hard. Our sincerest condolences go out to the families and friends of Kristal and Andrew.

Saints of God, come to their aid; 
Come to meet them, angels of the Lord.
Eternal rest give unto them, O Lord, 
and let perpetual light shine upon them


----------



## old medic

Repatriation for fallen soldiers Tuesday
Jun 28, 2010 - 11:37 AM
http://www.newsdurhamregion.com/news/article/157116

 DURHAM -- Repatriation ceremonies for the latest two Canadian soldiers killed in the line of duty in Afghanistan will be held on Tuesday, June 29.

Master Corporal Kristal Giesebrecht and Private Andrew Miller, both medics from CFB Petawawa, died Saturday when their armoured vehicle hit an improvised explosive device. Both were with the 1st Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment Battle Group.

The airbus will arrive in Trenton at 2 p.m. Tuesday with the repatriation ceremony wrapping up at about 2:45 p.m. The motorcade will then begin travelling down Hwy. 401, passing through Durham Region at about 3:30 p.m.

Hundreds of area residents are expected to gather on overpasses along the Highway of Heroes to pay tribute to the soldiers.


----------



## medicineman

This is one of the pics sent us by the HSS RSM of the ramp ceremony - not the normal size apparently due to ops.

MM


----------



## Nfld Sapper

News Room
Our Fallen Comrades Return Home
LFCA MA 10-014 - June 28, 2010

OTTAWA – Our fallen comrades, Master Corporal Kristal Giesebrecht from 1 Canadian Field Hospital, and Private Andrew Miller from 2 Field Ambulance, both based in Petawawa, Ontario, return home to Canada tomorrow. 

Where:  8 Wing, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When:   Tuesday, June 29, 2010 at 2 p.m. 

What:    At the request of the families media will not be permitted on the tarmac.

Present to pay their respects will be the Minister of National Defence, The Honourable Peter MacKay, Chief of Defence Staff, General Walt Natynczyk and other dignitaries.

The two Canadian soldiers were killed when the vehicle they were travelling in as part of a convoy struck an improvised explosive device. The incident occurred approximately 20 kilometres southwest of Kandahar City, in the Panjwa’i District, at approximately 11 a.m. Kandahar time on 26 June 2010.

Both were serving in Afghanistan with the Task Force Kandahar Health Services Unit. 

-30-

For more information:  Captain Mark Peebles, 8 Wing/CFB Trenton Public Affairs Officer 
Tel: (613) 392-2811, ext. 2041, Cell: (613)-243-6358 or via e-mail: mark.peebles@forces.gc.ca

As this is a solemn and formal occasion, all attending are requested to dress appropriately.


----------



## R933ex

R.I.P to both.  : I wonder in their brief careers how many lives have been effected; lives saved or changed, because of them...


----------



## old medic

http://toronto.ctv.ca/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20100629/repatriation_afghan_medics_1006329/20100629?hub=Toronto

Queen expresses condolences for soldiers' deaths

The Canadian Press



> TRENTON, Ont. — The Queen has expressed deep sadness at the deaths of two Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan.
> 
> The bodies of the two were returned to Canada today.
> 
> In a private message to their commanding officers, Her Majesty asked that her condolences be conveyed to their families.
> 
> The Queen is currently on a visit to Canada.
> 
> A military plane carrying the remains of Master Cpl. Kristal Giesebrecht and Pte. Andrew Miller arrived at CFB Trenton, in eastern Ontario, this afternoon.
> 
> Giesebrecht, 34, and Miller, 21, died Saturday when a roadside bomb exploded near Kandahar City.
> 
> The two medical technicians were serving with the Task Force Kandahar Health Services Unit.
> 
> A motorcade with their caskets will travel along the Highway of Heroes to Toronto, and the Route of Heroes in the city to the coroner's office.
> 
> With their deaths, 150 members of the Canadian Forces members have died in the Afghan mission that began in 2002.


----------



## old medic

Crowds line Oshawa bridges as 150th soldier repatriated
Two Canadian medics killed in Afghanistan June 26
29 June 2010 
By Jillian Follert
http://www.newsdurhamregion.com/news/article/157332



> OSHAWA -- Ruth Kennedy wiped away tears as she stood in the centre of the Albert Street bridge Tuesday afternoon, surrounded by a crowd of flag-waving supporters there to pay their respects to the latest soldiers to die in Afghanistan.
> 
> She is part of the extended family of Private Andrew Miller, 21, who died June 26, alongside Master Corporal Kristal Giesebrecht, 34. The soldiers’ armoured vehicle detonated an improvised explosive device.
> 
> “We just came to say goodbye to Andrew...he was so very proud to be helping over there,” Ms. Kennedy said. “Andrew was such a great guy. He went there to help and obviously he was a big help. He was a medic, and every time the troops went out to do something...he would be going along. He helped right to the end.”
> 
> The two most recent deaths bring the number of Canadian troops killed in Afghanistan to 150, and the number of female Canadian soldiers killed in combat, to four.
> 
> “It doesn’t matter if it’s 150 or one million, each one is somebody’s family or their loved one,” said Ken Moreau, who tries to come out to the bridge in Oshawa for as many repatriations as possible. “Each one deserves the respect.”
> 
> More than 80 people gathered on the Albert Street bridge over Hwy. 401 in Oshawa to pay their respects as the procession made its way through Durham Region just after 3:30 p.m. on  June 28, following a ceremony at CFB Trenton.
> 
> Oshawa resident Andrew Voisard says every headline announcing the death of a Canadian soldier is like “a punch in the gut” for him, because his best friend was recently deployed to Afghanistan.
> 
> He breathes a sigh of relief each time he learns his friend is OK, but can’t imagine the loss friends and families of the dead soldiers are grappling with.
> 
> “I think what it would be like for my buddy’s parents and his girlfriend, if it was him down there,” Mr. Voisard said, gesturing to the highway. “It’s the least people can do to come out here and show some support for the families going through this.”
> 
> Ethan Bignell, 7, is barely tall enough to see over the bridge railing but didn’t let that stop him from waiting, Canadian flag in hand, for the procession to pass.
> 
> “I want to pay my respects,” he said.
> 
> His mom, Brooke Pearson, said Ethan wants to join the army when he grows up, and often visits the regiment in downtown Oshawa.
> 
> “The military is one big family and I consider him (Miller) a brother,” said Oshawa resident Bob McMurtry, who served in the air force for 22 years. “It is important for people to see this and understand why they serve. I remember when the Buffalo was shot down in Egypt. It was the largest loss of life for a Canadian United Nations force up to that time. There wasn’t a ceremony for them, only the family knew about it. This is why it’s so important to show our support, for all of those who died.”
> 
> Master Corporal Giesebrecht was serving her second tour of duty in Afghanistan. She was a member of 1st Canadian Field Hospital, based at CFB Petawawa. Private Miller was a member of 2nd Field Ambulance, also based at CFB Petawawa, and was on his first overseas deployment.


----------



## old medic

Bodies of two Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan home
The Canadian Press



> The Queen joined Canadians on Tuesday in expressing condolences over the deaths last week of two Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan.
> 
> In a private message to their commanding officers, the Queen, who is on a visit to Canada, asked that her condolences be conveyed to their families.
> 
> The bodies of Master Cpl. Kristal Giesebrecht and Pte. Andrew Miller arrived at CFB Trenton, Ont., aboard a military plane, before their caskets were taken along the “Highway of Heroes” to Toronto.
> 
> Giesebrecht, 34, and Miller, 21, died Saturday when a roadside bomb exploded near Kandahar City.
> 
> Their deaths brought to 150 the number of Canadian soldiers killed on the Afghan mission since its start in 2002.
> 
> The two medical technicians were serving with the Task Force Kandahar Health Services Unit.
> 
> As has become customary, scores of people lined overpasses over Highway 401 to show their support for the soldiers.
> 
> Also parked an overpass was a bright CP Rail locomotive adorned with Maple Leafs.
> 
> Railway workers stood nearby, with a sign saying “We Support Our Troops.”
> 
> The procession route also included the newly dubbed “Route of Heroes” through Toronto to the coroner’s office.





I wasn't aware they were doing this.  Kudos to The Canadian Pacific Railway and TCRC 295.
http://www.teamstersrail.ca/TCRC_News_May_6_2010_1.htm


----------



## The Bread Guy

STATEMENT BY AMBASSADOR JAWED LUDIN ABOUT THE DEATH OF Mcpl. Kristal Giesebrecht and Pte. Andrew Miller
June 29, 2010


> Ottawa -In response to the tragic news yesterday about the deaths of Mcpl Kristal Giesebrecht and Pte Andrew Miller, His Excellency Jawed Ludin, Afghanistan’s Ambassador to Canada, made the following statement:
> 
> “It is with incredible sadness that I heard of Mcpl. Kristal Giesebrecht and of Pte. Andrew Miller’s deaths on Saturday”. Both soldiers were medical technicians and were responding to an incident 20 kilometres from Kandahar when their convoy was hit by an improvised explosive device.
> 
> “In this time of great mourning, I would like to give my deepest of sympathies and regrets to the families of Master Corporal Kristal Giesebrecht and Private Andrew Miller for the great losses they have incurred. I truly am sorry. Please remember that your son and daughter, and the ultimate sacrifice they paid, will not be forgotten by Afghans. Through their actions I am convinced a better and more prosperous Afghanistan will be built.”


----------



## old medic

http://wallaceburgcourierpress.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2644890

Fallen soldier to be remembered 



> Sunday's annual decoration service hosted by the Wallaceburg Royal Canadian Legion branch 18 at the Riverview Cemetery took on a greater significance.
> 
> The ceremony, which honours the sacrifices of veterans in various wars and peacekeeping missions, remembered Wallaceburg-born Kristal Giesebrecht who died the day before in Afghanistan.
> 
> A master corporal in the Canadian forces ,the 34-year-old Giesebrecht was killed Saturday along with fellow medic Pte. Andrew Miller, 21, after their armoured vehicle detonated an improvised explosive device 20 kilometres southwest of Kandahar, Afghanistan.
> 
> Giesebrecht, whose maiden name was Brant, leaves behind husband Matt and stepson Jonathan.





http://www.malcolmanddeavitt.com/obits.html#GIESEBRECHT,_Master_Cpl._Kristal_

 GIESEBRECHT, Master Cpl. Kristal
(Member of 1 Canadian Field Hospital, CFB Petawawa)
Suddenly in Afghanistan on Saturday, June 26, 2010.

Master Cpl. Kristal Giesebrecht of Petawawa, dearly loved wife of Matt Giesebrecht. Stepmother of Jonathan. Daughter of Angela Mercer (husband Bill), Chatham; and Dan Brant (Linda), Wallaceburg. Sister of Shannon Shepley, Chatham and aunt to Katelyn, Sara and Melissa; and sister of Dan Brant, Wallaceburg. Daughter-in-law of Don and Sandy Giesebrecht, Petawawa; and sister-in-law of Sarah Lamothe (husband Jason), Oshawa.
VISITATION AT THE MALCOLM, DEAVITT & BINHAMMER FUNERAL HOME,, 141 Renfrew St., Pembroke on Monday 2-4 & 7-9. FUNERAL SERVICE WILL BE HELD AT CFB PETAWAWA - Building Y101 on Tuesday, July 6, 2010 at 10:00 a.m. Interment in Calvin United/First Presbyterian Cemetery. (As an expression of sympathy donations to the Children's Hospital of Eastern Ontario would be appreciated). Online condolences and donations are available at www.malcolmanddeavitt.com


----------



## old medic

http://www.northernlife.ca/obituaries/MILLER,_Andrew_Christopher_Alexander%282%29.aspx

MILLER, Andrew Christopher Alexander On June 26th, 2010 at approximately 11:30 A.M. Afghanistan time, Private Andrew Miller 21 years was killed by an improvised device in the district of Panjwayi, Kandahar Province, Afghanistan. Andrew was born and raised in Sudbury and attended St. Charles College before joining the Canadian military at age 17. Andrew trained to become a medic and was assigned to 2 Field Ambulance Unit at the time of his death. Andrew is survived by his mother Wendy Miller and his father Raymond Ealdama, sister Emma and brothers Jordan and Justin all of Sudbury, as well as soul mate Staci Jessup of Foymount and Marita Kennedy husband Greg Kennedy, cousin to Andrew Nathan of New Liskeard and Brian Miller soul mate Sharon Clermont cousin Declan of Sudbury and special nephew of Mark Ealdama soul mate Ashley Perks of Toronto. Andrew was proudly following in his father’s footsteps initially into the military and then by deploying to Afghanistan. His father served in Afghanistan in 2008 as part of the Greater Sudbury Police Service’s contribution to the Canadian Civilian Police training contingent in Kandahar City. Andrew believed strongly in the mission and went to Afghanistan knowing he was making a difference for the Afghan people. Andrew loved his job and died upholding his beliefs and values in the service of his country. The Miller/Ealdama families have been committed to a life time of sacrifice and service to community and country and are deeply saddened by the loss of their son/brother. They take solace in knowing he was doing what he loved and making a difference in the world at the time of his death. Resting at the Jackson and Barnard Funeral Home 233 Larch St. SudburyFuneral Prayers In the Glad Tidings Tabernacle Saturday, July 3rd, 2010 at 11 am1101 Regent St. Sudbury. Cremation with interment in the Field of Honour Civic Cemetery. Donations in memory of Andrew to the Military Families Fund would be appreciated.(Friends may call from 2-4; 7-9 P.M. FRIDAY).


----------



## old medic

Sudbury honours its fallen son, Pte. Andrew Miller 
http://www.thesudburystar.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2651751



> Sudbury honours its fallen son, Pte. Andrew Miller Master Cpl. Amanda Barrette and Cpl. Austin Ackerland of the 2912 Sudbury Irish Royal Canadian Army Cadet Corps salute as the hearse carrying the remains of Pte. Andrew Miller makes its way across the Bridge of Nations on Thursday afternoon. Miller's funeral is scheduled for Saturday.



Body of Pte. Miller returns home
http://www.northernlife.ca/news/localNews/2010/07/miller-010710.aspx



> Intersections along Paris Street went silent as the body of fallen Sudbury soldier Private Andrew Miller made its way through the city around 6 p.m. July 1.
> 
> Members of the Greater Sudbury Police Service (GSPS) and Ontario Provincial Police provided escort along Paris Street to the Jackson and Barnard Funeral Home.
> 
> Dozens of people lined the route along the Bridge of Nations as well as at the corner of Brady and Paris Streets, waving the nation's flag as well as yellow ribbon flags.............


----------



## old medic

Sudbury remembers Pte. Andrew Miller
By: Laurel Myers - Sudbury Northern Life Staff
http://www.northernlife.ca/news/localNews/2010/07/Miller-Funeral-030710.aspx



> The community gathered on Saturday to remember Private Andrew Miller, a Sudbury medic who lost his life serving on his first tour of duty in Afghanistan.
> 
> Among the family and friends filling the lower hall of the Glad Tidings Tabernacle, were countless men and women in uniform, from Sudbury's police and fire services, as well as those serving in the various branches of the military.
> 
> The 21-year-old was serving in Afghanistan as a combat medic when he and fellow medic Master Corporal Kristal Giesebrecht, 34, of Wallaceburg, were killed by an improvised explosive device June 26.
> 
> Miller was following in his father's footsteps and joined the military at 17. His father, a sergeant with the Greater Sudbury Police Service, was part of Sudbury's contribution to Canadian policing in Afghanistan.
> 
> “I never imagined this day would come,” Raymond Ealdama said in his eulogy for his son. “Andrew loved his country, he loved this community, and he loved the men and women with whom he trained and fought.”
> 
> Ealdama explained he had a unique understanding of what his son was headed for when he was deployed to Afghanistan, “but nothing would deter our boy from joining his comrades... He knew the risks, was aware of the danger, but he still chose to deploy.”
> 
> Overcome with emotion with his wife's arm wrapped tightly around his waist at the podium, Ealdama painted the picture of a brave young man who died doing what he loved.
> 
> “Andrew, my son, we will all sleep more peacefully tonight because of you and all your fallen comrades. Your sacrifice was not made in vain.
> 
> “Tonight Heaven is better protected because of you,” he continued. “We love you. Welcome home Boy.”
> 
> Retired Staff Sergeant Dave Bedard, who spent time in Afghanistan as part of the Greater Sudbury Police Service deployment, had an opportunity to interact with the young soldier while he was serving in Afghanistan.
> 
> In helping the mourners deal with their sorrow, Bedard helped them remember what made Miller the person he was. Bedard told stories that brought laughter to a room filled with anguish, and smiles to faces streaked with tears. He reminded the mourners of a young man who lightened any situation, a friend who loved to cook, and a soldier who died helping to make the world a safer place.
> 
> “Andrew left us too early,” Bedard said. “But we're not going to forget him.”


 




 Funeral for fallen Sudbury soldier and medic
Posted By Lara Bradley/The Sudbury Star
http://www.sudburystar.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2653416



> Images of Private Andrew "Caillou" Miller flickered across the front of the Glad Tidings Tabernacle as music —a mixture of country, rock ballads and even heavy metal— played.
> 
> There was Miller in his cub scout uniform, kissing his soul-mate Staci Jessup very enthusiastically, firing a shot gun on a fall day in his black and red lumber jacket, having a beer with friends while making faces, and hanging out with his family.
> 
> There was more "rough and tumble" in Miller than perhaps in other soldiers, said Dr. Ray Wiss, a family friend and captain who had served in Afghanistan. It was hard for the 21-year-old to fit into garrison life where proper behaviour and following orders to the letter were given high priority. However, in the field was a different story. That's where he wanted to be, no demanded to be, and that's where he excelled.
> 
> While serving in Afghanistan, Miller grew to become a "superior medic." This is high praise, explained Wiss, as the medics he encountered were as skilled as emergency room physicians in treating wounds in the field.
> 
> Miller, who joined at the age of 17, was serving as a medic with 2 Field Ambulance when he was killed on June 26, by an improvised device in the district of Panjwayi , Kandahar Province.
> 
> The funeral service celebrating his life on Saturday did just that. There were military rituals involving bagpipes, the precise folding of the flag draping his coffin, the playing of Taps on the trumpet and a gun salute. Greater Sudbury Police and firefighters, as well as police from North Bay marched in his honour and a contingent from 2 Field Ambulance travelled from Petawawa to salute him at the Sudbury service.
> 
> Prior to it starting, citizens lined the roadway where the funeral cortege passed and fire trucks held up a two-storey high Canadian flag for the limousines to pass under on Regent Street.
> 
> But the service itself was very personal, with many, including his Mom Wendy Miller and Dad Raymond Ealdama, taking the podium to talk not only about his commitment to the mission, to helping the Afghan people and willingness to give even the "shirt off his back" for others but Andrew the person.
> 
> Many speakers pointed to his father Ealdama who came into Andrew's life when he was seven, as shaping his desire to become a soldier. Ealdama served in Afghanistan in 2008 as part of the Greater Sudbury Police Service's contribution on the to the Canadian Civilian Police training contingent in Kandahar City.
> 
> Family friend David Bedard, a retired staff sergeant with Greater Sudbury Police who served with Ealdama, said growing up Andrew provided many clues as to chosen career.
> 
> "While most children spent a lot of time and angst trying to figure out where they want to go, it became apparent to Andrew at a very early age," said Bedard. "At age seven he had his room decorated in camouflage netting. In my trade we would call that a clue. By age nine he had recruitment posters for the Canadian Armed Forces plastered all over his walls."
> 
> Around that age, he also started creating his own first aid kits.
> 
> "This was discovered accidently when Wendy found him raiding her feminine hygiene products because they were good to stop the bleeding."
> 
> Andrew loved to cook and was known for his buttered chicken and stir-fry.
> 
> Each year, he would help his mother Wendy Miller and aunt Marita Kennedy with the Christmas baking.
> 
> "One particular year, he was more interested in eating he cookie dough than he was in making the cookies," said Bedard. "Aunt Marita, who I suspect could have had a career as a police officer had she chosen, hit Andrew over the head with the rolling pin and said: 'Stop it we're making memories.'"
> 
> Over the years, this expression "we're making memories" became an "Andrewism," said Bedard.
> 
> Besides cooking, Andrew also became adept at sewing tactical webbing, gear, and pouches. He learned this skill from his dad.
> 
> When Andrew came home from leave, it was important to Wendy that he spend time with his siblings. One time, she asked him to give his brother Justin a ride somewhere.
> 
> "Justin was 15. On the way back, Andrew thought it would be a great idea for Justin to drive," said Bedard. "He let Justin get behind the wheel. His final instruction was 'I want you to drive as fast as you can.' And this was a guy who bought himself a truck, he was very, very proud of."
> 
> The bond between Andrew and his mom was very strong but so too was the respect for his father.
> 
> "He was a typical kid in that he protected his mom pretty well when they were alone and then immediately started competing with the man she fell in love with when he realized he couldn't get rid of him," said Bedard. "Wendy described him as having an old soul as a child. I would suspect him of having an young soul as an adult."
> 
> Full story in Monday's paper


----------



## old medic

Tue Jul. 06 2010 6:40:22 AM
Funeral today in Petawawa for medic killed in Afghanistan
The Canadian Press

PETAWAWA, Ont. — A funeral will be held today for a Canadian Forces medic killed in Afghanistan.

Master Corporal Kristal Giesebrecht died on June 26th when her vehicle hit a roadside bomb near Kandahar City.

Private Andrew Miller, another medic based at CFB Petawawa in eastern Ontario, was also killed in the blast and was buried Saturday in Sudbury, Ont.

Giesebrecht was 34 and on her second tour of duty in Afghanistan.

She is the first female medic to be killed during the conflict and leaves behind a husband and son.

A ceremony for Giesebrecht will take place at CFB Petawawa at 10 a.m.


----------



## mariomike

"Grenville Street - Master Cpl Kristal Giesebrecht & Pte Andrew Miller":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw1C3KGEDAI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OJb1VHKOuI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnJ4c7ZkQzw&feature=related


----------



## old medic

A touching tribute
By ANTHONY DIXON
http://www.thedailyobserver.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2657301




> CFB PETAWAWA -Petawawa wept for one of its own daughters on Tuesday.
> 
> Master Corporal Kristal Lee-Anne Giesebrecht, of 1 Canadian Field Hospital, wife of Petawawa's Matthew Giesebrecht, was remembered in a life celebration service held at the City of London building at base Petawawa.
> 
> Several hundred members of the military and the community gathered to remember a woman "...diminutive of stature, but extraordinary in character."
> 
> As a medical technician, Master Cpl. Giesebrecht was all about saving lives, yet her own was taken when the vehicle she was travelling in struck an improvised explosive device (IED) in the Panjwayi District of Afghanistan just over one week ago. She was an eight-year veteran of the Canadian Forces.
> 
> Mr. Giesebrecht and his son Jonathan, along with other members of Master Cpl. Giesebrecht's family, followed her flag draped casket into the building for the ceremony. Following the laying of a wreath by Mr. Giesebrecht, the singing of O Canada, and the reading of scripture, the tributes to Master Cpl. Giesebrecht began, the most touching of which was delivered by her husband.
> 
> He paused before her casket, before climbing to the podium.
> 
> "Kristal was such an amazing person," he said. "She was a blessing to everyone, whether you had known her for five minutes or for five years. She had that special something that allows good people to be great."
> 
> Mr. Giesebrecht said that his wife had made him the happiest man in the world
> 
> You will forever be my one true love, my best friend, my eternal soul mate. You are my hero and your spirit will live on in me forever. I too believe that our souls will meet again and I promise you, you will never be forgotten. Wait for me. I will find you. I love you," he said.
> 
> Lightening things up, Mr. Giesebrecht said that 'Kristal' loved to party, being the one to eventually call for shooters, then managing to seemingly out drink men twice her size. Only later did Mr. Giesebrechtdiscover she was using the trick of firing the shooter back over her shoulder.
> 
> "She loved bringing people together, especially friends. That's what she did best," Mr. Giesebrecht said.
> 
> He added that there was some aboriginal heritage in Master Cpl. Giesebrecht's background. Because of her interest in things medical and helping people, Mr. Giesebrecht would say she could have been a medicine woman. Responding, Kristal would pound her fist into her hand, then spread her arms wide and tease him with a pretend spell saying 'I am a medicine woman.'
> 
> Mr. Giesebrecht said some of his wife's favourite things were flipping through photo albums, sitting around a campfire with her family, exploratory walks on a sun soak beach somewhere far, far away, caressing massages, and butterfly kisses first thing in the morning.
> 
> "My favourite things; her unforgettable smile, her sparkling eyes, her fun-loving laugh and her always comforting touch, simply telling me that she was there. These gifts were easily enough to overpower me. What I can tell you from the depths of my soul was that it was her undeniable love for me that truly captivated my heart. She was an angel and she completed me in every way.
> 
> "She was actually my dream girl, my best friend, my lover, my soul mate, and my strength. Kristal was my everything and take comfort in knowing that I was that for her," he said.
> 
> :Medic killed by IED
> 
> Lt.-Col. Richard Poirier, the commanding officer of 1 Canadian Field Hospital, stepped to the microphone to pay his tribute.
> 
> He described Master Cpl. Giesebrecht as professional, and tenacious and always willing to help but it was her smile he remembered most.
> 
> "I can't remember even one day when she wasn't smiling," he stated. "She made a lasting impression and you just wanted to be her friend."
> 
> He said she was well respected by her fellow members of the forces and by those in the minor hockey community of Petawawa where she volunteered much of her time.
> 
> Tears filled the eyes of Sgt. Annick Duguay as she paid her tribute.
> 
> Sgt. Duguay had many words to describe Master Cpl. Giesebrecht including sweet, innocent, and intelligent.
> 
> "She was an amazing soldier, a devoted wife, and my best friend. She may have come in a small package but she had one thing bigger than anyone else; her heart," Sgt. Duguay said.
> 
> She said her friend had one goal, to make those around her feel special and loved.
> 
> As a soldier, she said that Master Cpl. Giesebrecht gave her life for what she believed in.
> 
> Stating that it was not fair that her friend's life had been taken, Sgt. Duguay said Master Cpl. Giesebrecht had left for a much bigger mission in Heaven.
> 
> "You are missed my more people than you could ever imagine," she said.
> 
> In his pastoral reflection, Capt. Daniel Forget, unit chaplain, said in Master Cpl. Giesebrecht's spiritual journey, she had brought healing to the wounded, right to her last breath.
> 
> "She died as she lived, a medicine woman," he said.
> 
> Burial for Master Cpl. Giesebrecht was held immediately following the service in the Calvin United and First Presbyterian Cemetery on Boundary Road in Pembroke. A reception in her honour followed at the Normandy Officers' Mess at the base.
> 
> Master Cpl. Giesebrecht was born in Wallaceburg, Ontario. She graduated from St. Lawrence College receiving her diploma as a medical technician. She married Matthew Giesebrecht, becoming stepmother to Jonathan, on June 16, 2001. On January 10, 2002, she joined the Canadian Forces as a medical technician.
> 
> Since then she has spent her military career in Petawawa, working at the Canadian Medical Equipment Depot and at 1 Canadian Field Hospital. She was on her second deployment to Afghanistan. She completed her first tour in 2006.
> 
> Anthony Dixon is a Daily Observer reporter


----------



## mariomike

"Family, friends honour fallen soldier
By CAROL MULLIGAN, THE SUDBURY STAR
Updated 2 days ago

The parents of a Sudbury soldier killed in Afghanistan fulfilled his wish to hold a celebration of his life and invite his army buddies, if anything should happen to him while he was on tour.

Wendy Miller and Ray Ealdama did just that Saturday on the one-year anniversary of the death of their son, Pte. Andrew Miller, 21.":
http://www.thesudburystar.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=3189258


----------

